# Help on slingshot lengths



## longjohn (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello there,

I've seen around a few tutorials on how to build your own slingshot, and am now willing to try that.

I've ordered a couple of meters of gold flat theraband and my project idea was more or less like this:

- print this attached picture;

- cut along the edges;

- mark the edges on a plywood board (1cm thick);

- cut with a jigsaw;

- sandpaper it, make it nice and shiny;

- put bands with the pouch and done.

Sounds all pretty straightforward to me, I just would like an opinion of yours about this sizes, as I'm not entirely sure about them.

Also: what is the minimum height/width you think a slingshot can have? I'd like to try to make myself a keychain one too!

Thanks for all of your precious opinions.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

to size, cut one out of cardboard or similar and see how your hand feels holding it. trust me, size is not going to be a major issue. if you can hold it and feel comfortable with it , then regular, over sized or small wont matter.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I suggest that for a plywood (only) 1cm thick you should be sure it is some decent plywood, especialy for an opening between forks of (only) 3 cm wide because I have got an impression that you are new to slingshots and for this one you do have to have certain technique to shoot in order to avoid fork hits; if this is not so, just forget.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## longjohn (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies!

@Imperial: the advice of making a cardboard shape is great, I'll surely use it in the future too. It feels good actually.

@jazz: you're no wrong, I'm a newbie to slingshots. I was actually thinking of shooting this OTT, but a bit more space in the fork could be a good idea to make things easier. I'll work on it, thanks.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah man, there are so many shapes and sizes of slingshots that you can't go too wrong. Focus on safety and then focus on learning the mind/muscle techniques of shooting well; the shooter itself is lower on the list of concerns.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm approaching 20 slingshots made by now. Each time I investigate "what feels best". I haven't preferred symmetry to asymmetry, I haven't preferred compactness to comfort...I just let it happen and see what comes of it. Some would speculate I'm trying to find The Holy Grail of slingshots, some would speculate I just like to sculpt super ergos out of whatever material, and putz in my shop as a retiree. Both speculations would be correct.

I do as poster above said, make a cardboard model and hold it in my hand and speculate on how it would feel in 3D. Then I go to sculpting, a few strokes with the rasp, test fit, a few more strokes with the rasp, test fit and so on until a spanking new ergonomic masterpiece (ahem...some would use my works as "stupid" fire wood!) emerges.

So, in making frames, you will also sculpt out what you feel is a well fitting one...then another, then another ad infinitum. That's the adventure and pleasure of building frames. Yes, you will settle on a few as favorites, that's one of the benefits. Another benefit of many is just the joy of making frames. In fact, we only need ONE frame to shoot...just as a gun nut as I was only needs one gun to shoot...but whoa! We are nuts. We want a variety just as in a variety of foods to enjoy and clothes to wear. Or bikinis on a crowded Spanish beach to observe.


----------

